# Hog Happnin - Shelby NC  10/31-11/1



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 29, 2008)

We were looking for ways to extend our competition season as long as possible and my teammate Rob (U2CanQue) suggested this contest.  Rob is originally from Mt. Airy, NC and was hoping to do a contest close to home so his family could attend.

I heard that this is a great contest.  $20,000 in prize money.  Lots of heavy hitters there.  Mike Davis is the defending champion.  Byron was reserve last year.

Has anyone ever done this contest or is anyone planning on attending?

Please look us up if you do.  We'll be bringing down the new pit for this one.

Here is a link to this years contest.

http://www.hoghappnin.com/


----------

